# Another Stove Pine Ridge



## Blazzinghot (May 17, 2020)

I am not asking for anyone to tell me all about this stove as it has come up on this forum before. It seems there is little info on them.  But I thought you might be interested in seeing this old stove. The Pine Ridge models I have found on the internet are what I would say have a small step them on the top like an older Fisher stove. This one has the outside metal wrapped all around it. It is an empty box very much like the older Earth Stoves. It is bricked lined the glass on the door was so baked that it was not usable. I ordered new glass and door gasket for it. I took the pictures with the door off. But I will send more pictures later when I finish redoing it.

Yes, it looks pretty rusty but the rust is not as bad as it looks. The stove is not pitted and the rust comes right off.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Jun 17, 2020)

I wired brushed this stove installed new glass and rope and stainless steel secondary burners. This was a fun project watching this stove transform. I installed new glass and gaskets on the door. I had mentioned that the glass that was on the stove when I purchased it was badly burned. It looked like a light orange peel texture. I could not find this exact stove on the internet so had to come up with some kind of cover for the air intake.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2020)

That looks a lot better. Is that an 8" flue collar? It looks oversized for the stove.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, begreen it has an a eight inch collar the stove but came with a reducer on it. This stove just sold yesterday to someone who might light if a few times during the winter. I can't remember the size of the stove but it will take an 18 inch log.  It seemed to me it was 22 inches across and about 20 inches deep and 20 inches in height.  The one design on this stove  that I changed some was the air flow was coming from the air intake just below the door and going right onto the glass window. When I ran the first test on this stove my new glass was already taking a beating. I welded some plates to direct  the air from blowing right on the glass and the second time I put a fire in the stove it worked much better and only left a little smoke on the glass after a four hour burn. 

For those of you who work on wood stoves I went to Lowes and purchased a table leg for a little over $7.00 and was able to get a couple of stove handles from it.  The handles on my shop stove are from table legs and  seem to be holding up to the heat and I have had this stove cooking a couple of times.


----------

